# fighting fish question



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

What does everyone do with the fly line when fighting a fish? Say for instance you're casting at a dock light and stripping line, then a fish bites with 20 feet of line all around your feet. Are you supposed to try and reel all that up real quick and then start fighting the fish? I find myself trying to hold the line with my right fingers in such a way that holds the fish and tensions the loose line so I can put it back on the reel, it's very awkward.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

With trout a Reds it's a strip-fight and don't by feel, releasing line when needed. You only take the line to the reel if the fish takes you there.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

The hand that's holding the rod holds the fly line.. The stripping hand strips to set the hook. If the fish isn't gonna run put the fly line back under your index finger that holds the rod. You can reel the line up to put him on the reel or just strip him to the boat.... 

The only time that fly line leave the rod holding index finger is when the hook is being set or when the fish is on the reel...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmako (Oct 4, 2007)

Little hard to explain but I'll try. Use your first couple of fingers to press the line against the grip to keep pressure on the fish. Then grab the slack line between your hand and reel with your pinky and use your pinky as a level wind while reeling the slack back up on the reel.

Always try to get all the line on the reel as quickly as possible and fight the fish using only the reel drag. If you try to bring a bigger fish in by stripping there is a good chance a head shake or quick run will break him off. This is especially true when using light tippets, say 8 to 10 pound test.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You should know, any slack in the line would just be ripped away brother.....Leaves nice burns on your fingers!!! hahaha You should know that from the big ole red!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Jmako that's exactly what I do, it just feels so awkward I was sure it wasn't right. It's worked so far. For little ones it's no sweat to just strip them in.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Both reels that I have are newer and there is a trick if you hit the edge of the reel downward in a swooping motion, the reels start going in really fast. Like if you had a tire on an axel free spinning and kept hitting the side of the tire to make it spin faster and faster. I do that with my fly reels to get the line back to the reel as fast as possible while feeling the first couple of seconds of the fight with my fingers.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

sure said:


> Jmako that's exactly what I do, it just feels so awkward I was sure it wasn't right. It's worked so far. For little ones it's no sweat to just strip them in.



The way I explained was based on the size of fish. If you can strip them in do it. It can burn a little bit if they run but those are battle scars. Now if you have to drop to the reel just keep tension. You don't have to let the fish run all the slack out before hitting the reel, who'll stripping the fish in in short pauses reel up a little slack, that way if you can strip him you still gained up a good bit of slack anyways.. 

I feel weird explaining it... Lol. You you wanna avoid burns buff gloves or finger guards work, I wear two gaurds on my index and middle finger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

